# Sweet potato recipes



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sweet potatoes have been nasty to me since a kid. i havnt eaten them in a long time and i know that they are very beneficial to us body builders, so i want to give them another try.

  so if any of you out there are not the biggest fan of sweet potatoes but have a recipe that they happen to like please share. I dont just want to make them just any way and stay not liking them. i want to make sure i try them the best way i think i might like them.

    I have found out that eating a bunch of carbs is the only way i seem to gain weight right now and im tired of eating 3 packs of ramen noodles a day mixed with whatever meat i happen to choose...getting to boring.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2020)

not a fan either and don't think there's a huge difference between them and regular potatoes but, if you have an air fryer that's a good option for making sweet potatoe fries


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 4, 2020)

nothing magical about sweet potatoes man. eat the carbs you find easiest to eat, the bulk of mine typically come from white rice, pineapple, rice chex, and maybe some rice krispy treats or poptarts .


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 4, 2020)

if you want to try to make them work, ill make mine into a dessert with dark chocolate or peanut butter and sweetener mixed with them, maybe some protein powder. if you want it more creamy add vanilla greek yogurt (extra carbs too) or even cream of rice.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Like this lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> not a fan either and don't think there's a huge difference between them and regular potatoes but, if you have an air fryer that's a good option for making sweet potatoe fries



Good idea never thought of that for some reason and my wife uses an air fryer I will be doing this for sure.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 4, 2020)

Cinnamon, butter, brown sugar....

Or just peel the skin and eat them, i think they are great but so are regular potatoes and rice


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 4, 2020)

What Bobby loads showed in the pic. 
You need loads of butter, brown sugar, cinnamon, a dash of vanilla, then a topping. I use pecans or almonds, smashed up, and baked on high. 
But that’s all terribly unhealthy. 
On a serious note, try the Japanese yams at Trader Joe’s.  They are lighter and sweeter than regular yams or sweet potatoes.


----------



## German89 (Jun 4, 2020)

in order to make the, "sweet potato" sweet.. You gotta add sugar.

I don't mind fries.  But like brock. my carbs come from rice and cereal/cream of wheat.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve been eating one a day for the past week.  Get an instant pot, thrown 3 In for 15 mins natural release for 10 minutes, and boom.   Makes them taste great and peel easily.  Add some brown sugar and butter, yummy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2020)

Butter and pumpkin pie spice sprinkled on.


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2020)

If you can find Japanese sweet potatoes, they are much sweeter. Flesh is more pale yellow than orange yellow. 

Oven. 350. 60-75 minutes. Eat it whole. Pinch of salt on each bite. As Close to tasting like sweet potato pie as you can get without additional sugar and fat. 

We grow our own. They are amazing.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 4, 2020)

I microwave sweet potatoes & sprinkle the top w cinnamon!
Thts good enough for me!
Other than that I get my carbs from oatmeal & alot of veggies mixed w rice, brown Jasmine!


----------



## Chump16 (Jun 5, 2020)

sweet potatoes .... lov'em

dice a sweet potato, dice an onion ..... olive oil, salt, paprika ... mix it up 15 minutes at 425

awesome with everything


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you can find Japanese sweet potatoes, they are much sweeter. Flesh is more pale yellow than orange yellow.
> 
> Oven. 350. 60-75 minutes. Eat it whole. Pinch of salt on each bite. As Close to tasting like sweet potato pie as you can get without additional sugar and fat.
> 
> We grow our own. They are amazing.


thats what i said haha


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I microwave sweet potatoes & sprinkle the top w cinnamon!
> Thts good enough for me!
> Other than that I get my carbs from oatmeal & alot of veggies mixed w rice, brown Jasmine!



Yucckkkk, they taste like SHIT in the microwave!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

I dont know how u can not like them.


----------



## German89 (Jun 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yucckkkk, they taste like SHIT in the microwave!



anything in the microwave is a sin

if my son wants like a little pizza, i throw it in the oven.  i don't fukin care, i refuse to nuke it.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 5, 2020)

Sweet potato+almond butter+cinnamon+maple syrup is an absurdly delicious (but very calorie dense) snack.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> in order to make the, "sweet potato" sweet.. You gotta add sugar.
> 
> I don't mind fries.  But like brock. my carbs come from rice and cereal/cream of wheat.




cereal/ cream of wheat....how much iron u eating? ive known people who have thick blood and found out it came from eating cereal and or cream of wheat due to the iron in those...


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

j2048b said:


> cereal/ cream of wheat....how much iron u eating? ive known people who have thick blood and found out it came from eating cereal and or cream of wheat due to the iron in those...



I dont know.  If there was a issue, I'm sure my doc would tell.  I just did blood work and gave blood last week so...


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jun 6, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Sweet potato+almond butter+cinnamon+maple syrup is an absurdly delicious (but very calorie dense) snack.


I absolutely agree with this recipe but add some brown sugar, and it's all good to go. Btw, what's the difference between sweet potatoes and yams, tastewise?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 7, 2020)

Anybody like plantain's?
Baked w some brown sugar!
Great carb source!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 7, 2020)

I dont do sweet potatoes, I do oatmeal.

My pre workout

1/2 cup oatmeal
1 - 2 tablespoons justins honey almond butter (if you havent tried this go get some)
sugar free 10 calorie syrup

this is fukkin amazing and my favorite meal of the day


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 15, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> if you want to try to make them work, ill make mine into a dessert with dark chocolate or peanut butter and sweetener mixed with them, maybe some protein powder. if you want it more creamy add vanilla greek yogurt (extra carbs too) or even cream of rice.


 damn seem like you get the cals in...i need to being so lazy and make some things with some real cals/


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 15, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Sweet potato+almond butter+cinnamon+maple syrup is an absurdly delicious (but very calorie dense) snack.


 sounds like a winner to try first then ill see if i can add less but im going to be looking for the Japanese yams and potatoes


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 15, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> damn seem like you get the cals in...i need to being so lazy and make some things with some real cals/



I have a crazy sweet tooth :32 (18): if I’m not creative I’ll turn into a fatty bingeing on desserts


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 15, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> I have a crazy sweet tooth :32 (18): if I’m not creative I’ll turn into a fatty bingeing on desserts



Sounds like me: Reese’s, powdered donughts and honey buns are my favorite


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Call me weird but I slice my sweet potatoes up put them on a baking sheet. season them with garlic pepper salt parsley drizzle some maple syrup on them. than put motzzarella cheese on top and bake. I eat sweet potatoes 2-3x a day if it's not that way it's microwave than add some butter.


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Sweet potatoes need not a recipe!  Bake and enjoy is all you do


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 21, 2020)

You all are making me hungry, love me some good sweet potatoes!!! Texas road house I always go with a sweet potato loaded with a rack of ribs!!!!!


----------

